# Internet Very Slow



## inwell (Nov 22, 2012)

Hello,

I m a newbie here. I m facing this problem for few days. My web browsers are very slow when it comes to opening any site. Web page loading has become so slow that it reminds me of the 10yr back dial up connection (24k). 

but when i download any file from network (videos/songs etc.) it downloads with good speed (as expected and used to ..say 200-215 K )

what could be the issue ?

regards


----------



## Flash (Nov 22, 2012)

What's your Internet plan?


----------



## inwell (Nov 23, 2012)

Plan is 750 Rs unlimited 

but with the same plan i used to surf very fast and watch Youtube videos without any problems. this problem is now for few days.. is it possible that the problem is with BSNL ?


----------



## Flash (Nov 23, 2012)

Try installing Adblock or something, sometimes the annoying ads steals much of your bandwidth.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 23, 2012)

Have you tried changing DNS server?


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 23, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Have you tried changing DNS server?



Yup this probably is the issue here. Change to 8.8.8.8 or 4.2.2.1


----------



## inwell (Nov 23, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Yup this probably is the issue here. Change to 8.8.8.8 or 4.2.2.1



but how can suddenly my DNS started giving me trouble. The one i used was provided by BSNL and was working just great. 

btw.. these 8.8.8.8 and 4.2.2.1 are primary dns and secondary dns resp. ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 23, 2012)

Some times ISPs may have server fault etc
Changing DNS doesn‘t effect anything rather than better browsing experience

Yea you can choose either of two as primary or secondary.


----------



## Charley (Dec 3, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Yup this probably is the issue here. Change to 8.8.8.8 or 4.2.2.1



Won't my computer be hacked ? I'm using 8.8.8.8. and 8.8.4.4 currently.



thetechfreak said:


> Some times ISPs may have server fault etc
> Changing DNS doesn‘t effect anything rather than better browsing experience


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 3, 2012)

^^ no it wont be hacked. 8.8.8.8 is Google DNS the other one is also secure.


----------



## Charley (Dec 3, 2012)

Which are recommended DNS for Dataone Broadband ? 



thetechfreak said:


> ^^ no it wont be hacked. 8.8.8.8 is Google DNS the other one is also secure.


----------



## rakeshyadav (Dec 11, 2012)

I think Change to 8.8.8.8.
This one is the best.


----------



## Flash (Dec 11, 2012)

Try OpenDNS too/


----------



## Naxal (Dec 11, 2012)

BSNL unlimited plan gives 200 kilo bytes per second download speed ???



at max for me its around 100 to 120 range when under the capped and 50 to 60 when over cap


----------

